# Crappie are turning on in Weiss Lake



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Had a great trip yesterday with Randy Walker from Georgia


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great catch. I'll be happy when they turn on down here in the FL Panhandle.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Great catch. I'll be happy when they turn on down here in the FL Panhandle.


Whats your water Temp, they should be turning on there to


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yesterday water temp was 76 to 78, depending on where I was fishing.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Yesterday water temp was 76 to 78, depending on where I was fishing.


Look for structure in 8-14 feet of water. they are usually going to be close to the bottom in the fall, within 2-3 feet , sometime they will suspend on top of the cover
Good Luck
Mark


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I will certainly give that a try. I'm new at the game and every little bit helps. We have a lot of structure at that depth down here on the Choctawhatchee River and the connecting 'lakes' we call them.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent catch


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

My dad use to catch them in 30' of water in December in Big Creek Lake. He knew where all the deep tops were located. He would use a bobber stopper to hold him just above the top with a small minnow or jig. He could catch his limit in an hour.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Getsome said:


> My dad use to catch them in 30' of water in December in Big Creek Lake. He knew where all the deep tops were located. He would use a bobber stopper to hold him just above the top with a small minnow or jig. He could catch his limit in an hour.


Your dad knew his stuff !


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good eats


----------

